# RFD TV - HD now live



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

RFD HD is now live on channels 231 and 9449.
Nothing on in hd now but maybe later.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

DirecTV subscriber here. 

I applaud Dish Network for carrying RFD HD plus some other non-premiums (referring to movies channels) that are pretty basic but not yet available in HD to DirecTV: AMC HD, E! HD, LMN HD, OWN HD, TCM HD, et al.

RFD HD is the latest with Dish Network.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi there, dennispap and APB101! We were very happy to have been able to add that program with the HD feed to our lineup. That came into effect at 5:00 PM EST last night, so it should be in HD now. If you have any questions, I encourage you to let me know as I would be happy to assist further!

Hope that helps!


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

All Right! Now I can watch the Super-8-quality footage of old tractors in glorious HD!

Keith


----------



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

I pay for fox soccer + and only get it in SD, now they add RFD in HD. As much as like soccer I will now have to cancel +.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Grandpa Train said:


> I pay for fox soccer + and only get it in SD, now they add RFD in HD. As much as like soccer I will now have to cancel +.


After a brief browse, it seems as though you've been threatening to leave for at least 4 years now. I could be wrong, but I think *D launched locals in Montgomery last October, I think you previously said as soon as *D carried them you were going to change. I understand you're frustration. I don't understand why you've endured it for so long tho.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

PokerJoker said:


> All Right! Now I can watch the Super-8-quality footage of old tractors in glorious HD!
> 
> Keith


Super8 may be 4:3 however there is no reason it can't be captured for HD broadcast.

It doesn't have to be 16:9 to be HD. Film has no specific resolution. Some file has more grain than others, notably Low light super fast film as I remember it.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

TBoneit said:


> Super8 may be 4:3 however there is no reason it can't be captured for HD broadcast.
> 
> It doesn't have to be 16:9 to be HD. Film has no specific resolution. Some file has more grain than others, notably Low light super fast film as I remember it.


Umm, I know that. I was simply making a joke about the poor video quality of those semi-homemade shows about the old tractors and the old trains.

I guess it would have been more clear had I said "VHS Quality". And that's probably how they were actually shot, not on film.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH Network First to Air RFD-TV in High Definition Nationwide*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., March 28, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- DISH Network L.L.C. today announced that RFD-TV's high-definition channel, RFD HD, is now available at no additional cost to all DISH Network customers who subscribe to the America's Top 200 programming package or above.

RFD-TV, available on DISH Network Ch. 231, is dedicated to serving rural America with a 24-hour schedule of well-balanced, high-quality, original and family-oriented programs that cover the rural way of life, including agriculture, equine, music and entertainment.

"DISH Network has its roots in rural America, which is why we're proud to not only have been the first to launch and distribute RFD-TV nationally but also to be the first to offer the channel to millions of homes in high definition," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "What's more, DISH Network is the only TV company that gives our customers free HD programming for life, meaning existing RFD-TV viewers won't have to pay a penny more to get their rural news, agricultural features, horse training and informational programming in crystal-clear high definition."

"The beauty of rural America in high-definition is stunning," said Patrick Gottsch, founder and president of Rural Media Group, Inc., owners of both RFD-TV and RFD HD. "From day one, DISH Network has been a great partner in our efforts to expand programming to serve the needs and interests of rural America. We, along with the over 80 independent programmers currently on RFD-TV/RFD HD, appreciate the continued strong support from everyone at DISH Network."

Customers who currently receive RFD-TV a la carte will automatically receive the RFD HD channel. To learn more about DISH Network's HD channel lineup, including eligibility requirements for the HD Free for Life offer, visit www.dish.com.

About DISH Network

DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides more than 14.1 million satellite TV customers, as of Dec. 31, 2010, with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including HD Free for Life. Subscribers enjoy industry-leading customer satisfaction, the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com.

About Rural Media Group, Inc.

Rural Media Group, Inc. (RMG) is a privately held Delaware-based "C" corporation, which owns and operates the world's largest portfolio combining rural-based satellite/cable delivered media and entertainment companies. Launched in December 2000 and now in its 10th year of broadcasting, RFD-TV is the nation's first 24-hour television channel dedicated to servicing the needs and interests of rural America with programming focused on agriculture, equine and rural lifestyle, along with traditional country music and entertainment. Production originates in studios located in Nashville, Tennessee, for RFD-TV, RFD HD, and RURAL TV, the company's new international channel. RFD-TV The Magazine now has more than 180,000 paid subscribers for its bi-monthly publication, and the company continues to operate "RFD-TV The Theatre" in Branson, Missouri. For more information, visit www.rfdtv.com.

Source: DISH Network


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

RFD in HD? i didnt think anyone watched this channel :lol:


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Deke Rivers said:


> RFD in HD? i didnt think anyone watched this channel :lol:


You gotta be kidding! What about "Polka Fest"?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Deke Rivers said:


> RFD in HD? i didnt think anyone watched this channel :lol:


I've never watched RFD and never will.


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

I never been to california and never will.

Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmmm, Gunilla Hutton, Lisa Todd, Misty Rowe and the other Hee Haw Honeys in HD?


Might be time to switch to HD.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

PokerJoker said:


> All Right! Now I can watch the Super-8-quality footage of old tractors in glorious HD!
> 
> Keith


I love watching Trains and Locomotives on RFD. It will be interesting to see if those old 8mm films look any different in HD. At least they won't look worse.


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

VDP07 said:


> You gotta be kidding! What about "Polka Fest"?


goodness sakes! that is one of the main reasons my wife and I watch. fun, CLEAN entertainment.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

My sons love the Toy Train shows.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anybody have a take on the future of this channel? Will the HD stuff disappear on May 5th? Will it be dumped into the Platinum Package? The name Reelz suggests a movie oriented channel so will it perhaps go the way of Pixel?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

inazsully said:


> Does anybody have a take on the future of this channel? Will the HD stuff disappear on May 5th? Will it be dumped into the Platinum Package? The name Reelz suggests a movie oriented channel so will it perhaps go the way of Pixel?


This thread is about rfd-tv, not the reelz channel


----------



## albert71292 (Aug 19, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> Hmmm, Gunilla Hutton, Lisa Todd, Misty Rowe and the other Hee Haw Honeys in HD?
> 
> Might be time to switch to HD.


The Hee Haw reruns weren't shot in HD, but should look [I*]better*[/I] than before, since they will probably be upconverted a bit.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Not familiar with this channel, but will check it out now that it's offered in HD.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hee-Haw may have been on film.

If so, they can do HD 14:9 by trimming a tiny bit off the top and bottom and leaving narrow bars on each side like they did with Hogan's Heroes.

Quite satisfactory, really!


----------



## albert71292 (Aug 19, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Hee-Haw may have been on film.
> 
> If so, they can do HD 14:9 by trimming a tiny bit off the top and bottom and leaving narrow bars on each side like they did with Hogan's Heroes.
> 
> Quite satisfactory, really!


Hee Haw was shot on videotape.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

knot said:


> I never been to california and never will.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks!


I've informed the Governor's office, and they will be contacting you to urge you to change your mind.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JWKessler said:


> I love watching Trains and Locomotives on RFD. It will be interesting to see if those old 8mm films look any different in HD. At least they won't look worse.


That's not a given! Some things that are bad do look worse in HD as you more clearly see the grain, or overly contrasted shots, or age lines, wrinkles, etc.

In addition, that which may look passable on a 24" set may look terrible on a 50"+ set.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JWKessler said:


> I love watching Trains and Locomotives on RFD. It will be interesting to see if those old 8mm films look any different in HD. At least they won't look worse.


I recorded an episode on the Nickle Plate through Fort Wayne ... SD upconverted. HD gives more bandwidth but unless the content providers go back and remaster their work I would not expect HD on old shows.

It appeared the show was produced for DVD and edited to fit the time provided on television, including promotional content at the end attempting to sell the DVDs. Unless the producers want go back and retransfer the films for BluRay I don't see them remastering old shows.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have watched some of the "I Love Toy Trains" episodes. The ones I have seen are excerpts taken from DVDs made in 2010 by TM Books & Videos (www.tmbv.com). While not HD, a lot or most of the content is professionally done. Some scenes from old layouts are obviously from old film sources. But in general it's not old home movie stuff.


----------

